

9 Rules for Emailing from Google Exec Eric Schmidt - byoung2
http://time.com/3425368/google-email-rules/

======
byoung2
_Help your future self search for stuff. If you get something you think you
may want to recall later, forward it to yourself along with a few keywords
that describe its content._

That just seems silly. You're telling me the best way to search for something
is to make a copy of it? We need a better way to communicate than this. I
expect better from the world leader in search and email.

